# Looking for old friends



## mntnman444 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,I just joined and I'm looking to see if any old friends are here.
I am a student of Jeff Kreek ,Michael Tate and Percy Stovall.
Are you out there Sirs? I'd also like to know how to contact Sibok Kelly
I'm also looking for Vaughn Smith,Sparrow and Don Shanks.
I appreciate if anyone has heard from them recently...shoot me a line 
Thanks!


----------

